# help me please!



## caz0610 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been diabetic for over 20 years now, am 32, working and a busy mum of two. I want 2 know if anyone else struggles 2 focus on their diabetes while juggling everything else they have to do? I'm struggling at the moment and in need of a bit of boost and encouragement!


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Caz and a warm welcome to the forum as a type 2 im preety sure your regime as a type 1 is so much harder then mine, but i do have a small child and a house to keep etc and find it very difficult as times, i find that if i keep my blood sugars in good control then it dont take over my life as much, its all about finding a balance where as you dont become to laid back but then you dont let diabetes take over your whole life, its hard but little places like this forum are great you can make good friends and share the burden xx


----------



## rachelha (Feb 6, 2011)

Caz, I have had type 1 for 15 years. I have a 5 month old and am finding it really hard to find any energy to put into my diabetes.  My eating habits have gone to pot at the  moment too.  You are not alone in this at all.  I know logically I will cope with everything else better if my diabetes is under  control, but it is so tough.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Caz.

I can't answer your question for all sorts of reasons, but I am sure that you are now amongst many people who can help you come up with some coping strategies.

Andy


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Caz and welcome to the forum.

I have had T1 for 28 years and spent a big chunk in the middle just coping on autopilot - coincidentally when children arrived.  I found that as the kids were growing up my own eating habits degraded so that I was eating the same as them and even finishing off whatever sweet stuff they couldn't manage.  I have never had an HbA1c >8 and so it was easy to think that I was doing OK.  Some mild complications made me realise that I needed to have tighter control, if I want to live long and healthy with the use of limbs, eyes etc.

It sounds very blas? to say this, but you have to acknowledge when things aren't going well and force a change in your approach to diabetes management, almost going back to basics and cutting out all the naughty foodstuffs.  It is a vicious circle because stress and tiredness tempt you to lose focus, leading to poor control which then increases lethargy and so it all goes.  A traumatic period for me, a few years ago, meant that I, again, lost the will to concentrate and it all went haywire again.  Unfortunately, this happened at the same time when my favourite DSN retired, the local hospital seemed to be employing a succession of inexperienced and unsympathetic diabetes consultants/doctors, I was transferred to the care of my surgery who at least seemed to know what diabetes is but not much else etc. etc.

My latest resurgence of interest brought about my discovery of this forum and I have gained a lot of info and ideas from the thoughts of others.  Some of it can be a bit depressing when you read about people achieving stable BG readings <7, but I am trying to look at these as realisable targets, rather than just give up again.  I am looking to change GP surgery and will start badgering the hospital again soon, when I have more (testing) data to talk to them about.

As I said, YOU have to want to re-focus but before you can even make that decision, you have to be honest with yourself and face up to your control or lack of it.  We all know that better control will reap rewards in health as well as our personal outlook and well-being.  Hang in there and remember that, if you look after yourself, you'll be around longer to enjoy your kids.

You know, deep down, that you can control the diabetes from past experience - it's just a case of getting back there.


----------



## macast (Feb 7, 2011)

hi Caz... welcome to the forum.... I have type 2 and my children are all grown up so can't really answer your question... but welcome


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 7, 2011)

caz0610 said:


> I've been diabetic for over 20 years now, am 32, working and a busy mum of two. I want 2 know if anyone else struggles 2 focus on their diabetes while juggling everything else they have to do? I'm struggling at the moment and in need of a bit of boost and encouragement!



Hi Caz I have had type 1 for 21 yrs.  It can be difficult at times. I found the most difficult time was when I had my daughter. I had some bad times last year with the big D, but carb counting was really helpful.  I'm sure you will find alot of help and support, so welcome to the forum. Best wishes Sheena


----------



## caz0610 (Feb 9, 2011)

*help wanted!*

Thank you for your support and positive thinking! I've started with stage 1 time out for me and thinking time by going running! So far so good, wish me luck!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm type 2, so my regime is a little different.

I work full time and have a six year old. Hubby has osteoarthritis. 

Sometimes it is hard work to balance everyones needs, especially when little feller is tiers, hubby is in pain and I've had a bad day at work or it has been a night mare travelling. Luckily hubby is home and looks after little feller which helps.


----------



## dizzielizzie (Mar 5, 2011)

*hi caz*



caz0610 said:


> Thank you for your support and positive thinking! I've started with stage 1 time out for me and thinking time by going running! So far so good, wish me luck!



hi caz im 29 n had type 1 for nearly 3 years now n just about tackling it now. It must be a big struggle with u having to deal with everything and motivate urself for the kids. 

I just think that I wana look good so thats why im on a low GI diet, not because i have to be, and i keep fruit everywhere so i snack on em.

I think its good to talk though x all the best x


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi dizzielizzie. Welcome to the forum 

It would be good to get to know you, if you'd like to start your own thread.

It's always good to find out what insulins and regime new members are on so we can offer advice and encouragement.

Rob


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Caz, warm welcome.

I dont have children but even without, I manage to loose focus on diabetes and push it to the back of mind at times. I think thats only natural. Life will inevitably always get in the way, we all need that little encouragement to boost ourselves and get the heck on with what a difficult and full-time job diabetes is. You are not alone here 

Welcome to the forum, Best wishes xx


----------



## Shackleton (Mar 6, 2011)

*Losing willpower*

Hi Caz.  I am new to the forum although I have been type 2 diabetic for 8 years.  Sometimes I am focused and sometimes not.  Overall my blood sugars are never excessive I seem to have an inherent trigger that tells me I have gone too far.  I recently went through a phase of testing the impact of certain foods with the aim of low carbing and I made a list of 'safe' meals and snacks. I was doing really well both with blood sugar control and losing weight (almost 1 stone) when my GP practice stopped issuing testing strips which put an end to my little project.  This has knocked me off track once again but I am determined to get everything back under control.  I think most diabetics go through periods when they wish they really didn't have to bother but that's life.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Shackleton, welcome to the forum  It really is disgraceful that your GP has cut off your supply of strips when you have already proven the value of testing to your diabetes management - what excuse did they give? Don't take it lying down - Diabetes UK have produced this position statement on the value of self-testing for Type 2:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Position_statements/Self-monitoring_of_blood_glucose/

Don't give up trying to persuade them - they need a valid reason and it can't be simply cost as that is an erroneous argument. Self-testing in  motivated people cuts the risk of costly future complications and improves quality of life. If your current GP won't be swayed, try another GP, some are more enlightened!


----------

